# Cyp farreri



## cypris (Jun 27, 2010)

I do have some orchids in the garden - many nice Cypripediums and this is one of them - it has been grown outside form more than 15 years and it is surely nice. Covered it with glass during winters in some years but the last 3 it has been standing without any protection. It is planted in nearly only lime and some ordinary soil - has some shadow from a Helleborus but direct sun - this year it started grwoing in may and started flowering for a week ago - 4 nice flowers - I use some of them for pollination with Cyp regina - but as I understood it is not always easy to raise them from seeds. Lets say other Cyps are easier. Anyway one of my nice one.:wink:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 27, 2010)

Is there a picture? I can't seem to get one.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2010)

cypris said:


> - it has been grown outside form more than 15 years and it is surely nice. Covered it with glass during winters in some years but the last 3 it has been standing without any protection. It is planted in nearly only lime and some ordinary soil



I hope you have a picture - we don't see this one much. 

I assume you mean grass, not glass, right?

How much lime do you use in the soil?

Where are you? What zone?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't see any cyps!


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cypripedium farreri*

This is my garden, my flower Cypripedium farreri. Great.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you make it BIGGER?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2010)

It is lovely to be sure. A rare plant even in its native lands.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanx for posting, My eyes!!


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 10, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Can you make it BIGGER?



ok


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 10, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is lovely to be sure. A rare plant even in its native lands.



Yes, very rare, I am very careful to take care of it, in my garden


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 10, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting, My eyes!!



:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanx for posting the "clickable" image. I can't believe that's 15 years worth of growth!! Good Job keeping it alive. Is there a way you can propagate it?


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting the "clickable" image. I can't believe that's 15 years worth of growth!! Good Job keeping it alive. Is there a way you can propagate it?



oh,No, at present, we do not have that means of communication.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

That's too bad.  There are a few labs here that specialise in cyp propagation.


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> That's too bad.  There are a few labs here that specialise in cyp propagation.




I hope they will do a great job! ! !
This is my shot in the wild Cypripedium himalaicum, I think this is a variant.
Cool


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, that is sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2010)

Fantastic. I hope Ron Birch and the people from Vermont Ladyslipper are seeing these!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Oct 14, 2010)

china-cyp said:


> I hope they will do a great job! ! !
> This is my shot in the wild Cypripedium himalaicum, I think this is a variant.
> CoolView attachment 4638



hey, 
its funny.
always the same "himalaicum" pics from China.

That is what I see for many many years now from all those "China sellers" 
they always "discover" new variants to promote the business.

*For sure it is NOT the true Cypripedium himalaicum
*
for me it is nothing but a "normal" C. tibeticum.............

not all the Cyps growin in the himalayan area are himalaicums..... 

some nice pics of the true species can be seen on the web site of Mr. Werner Frosch, 
http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Arten/himal.htm
and you must state, that they look VERY DIFFERENT .

as far as I know, 
grows the true species ONLY in the India parts of Himalaya.
*but NOT IN CHINA*


----------



## china-cyp (Oct 14, 2010)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> its funny.
> always the same "himalaicum" pics from China.
> 
> ...



Yes, I visited his website.
In my opinion, I was not Cypripedium himalaicum, but my friends think it is.
The Cypripedium only 10cm high, leaves very hard, I believe it is not tibeticum.


----------

